
The Desolate Visions of Andy Warhol - prismatic
https://newrepublic.com/article/158587/desolate-visions-andy-warhol
======
l33tbro
Nothing I've read about Warhol's interior life has ever suggested that he was
some kind of subversive Diogenestic visionary - peering into the cold dead
abyss of Anerican capitalism. This reputation has come from subsequent
readings of his work, which have been cheered on by the opportunists of his
estate. Nothing more Warholian than that, I suppose.

------
motohagiography
Banksy riffed on simlar themes with "I can't believe you morons actually buy
this shit." ([https://www.wikiart.org/en/banksy/i-can-t-believe-you-
morons...](https://www.wikiart.org/en/banksy/i-can-t-believe-you-morons-
actually-buy-this-shit-2007)), but even then, I think he was just knocking the
ladder away behind him using the ultra-expensive counter signal of insulting
his patrons.

